# Any Charity shops open in Dublin Bank Holiday Monday?



## Kitty (7 Jun 2010)

HI there, 

Have done a massive clear out over the weekend and have goods to drop to a charity shop - does anyone know if there are any open today - bank holiday Monday? DUblin  - south city centre - 2, 6, 8 or 12 areas?

thanks

Kitty


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jun 2010)

Have done the same myself in the past and had to hold onto stuff until following Saturday because of work commitments.  As the staff are voluntary workers you most likely will not find any shops open on a bank holiday.  Most of them close at 4oc or earlier on Saturdays also.


----------



## muffin1973 (7 Jun 2010)

Following on from Kitty's post, anyone know any charity shops that take shoes? I did a big clear out last weekend and my husband brought the clothes to a charity shop on Saturday, but they said they didn't take shoes?  The shoes are barely worn, some not worn at all and I'd rather give them to somewhere that could make use of them than just chuck them out.

thanks

M


----------



## Kitty (7 Jun 2010)

Thanks.  Yeah  - that's pretty much what I thought.  I tried ringing a few this morning and got no answer.  Will ring a few through the week to see what they take & what they are not interested in and make a trip next Sat.  Sorry dont know re the shoes.  
Kitty


----------



## jacobean (7 Jun 2010)

I've given shoes in at the Oxfam on Georges Street.


----------



## gillarosa (8 Jun 2010)

Don't know about BH Monday's but for reference there are about 2 / 3 charity shops on Capel Street which open on Sunday's. Most take shoes.


----------

